# Tourneyment Ready pellet



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Picked up the pellet pro along with the 6 oz basic pellet they sell. I can't find anything about needing to be watered in or not. I assume it does but not sure. Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

If you use the pellet pro gun, you don't need to water it in. It's designed to have giant droplets so that it gets to the soil. Also at the recommended rate of 2 to 4 minutes per 1000 sq. ft. it is sure to get to soil;.

However, I always run my irrigation for only 3 minutes after I'm done, just to get the excess off the grass blades.

You're going to love the results, the best soil surfactant on the market today, no doubt.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Oh that's great...... thanks for reply


----------

